# Plastisol ink heat transfers vs. silkscreen



## andycasy (Mar 5, 2009)

Will full color plastisol heat transfers last as long on a shirt as a shirt silkscreened with the same full color plastisol inks? Will the color vibrancy be equal between the two methods of imprinting?
I want to venture into a detailed designs for custom t-shirts and am wondering if I should look into purchasing a silkscreen setup. However if the quality is the same I would just outsource the plastisol transfers and use my heat press.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Plastisol transfers are basically the same as direct print. Pressing techniques give varying finishes, just as curing can vary the appearance of direct printing. Slight overcuring of direct print can give a very shiny finish. Too high temp and press time can give the same result with transfers. Hot peel gives a more direct print appearance and leaves a softer hand. The durability is the same. God Bless.


----------



## andycasy (Mar 5, 2009)

Many thanks!


----------



## johnlouise040908 (Nov 23, 2010)

There you go, consider Jobe's advice
I hope it helps you out


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Heat Press/INKJET/LASER Transfers* - Print transparent inks using a computer onto a special piece of paper. Use heat to adhere the ink and paper onto the cloth. Pros: easy to print multi colors and complex designs, does not require different colors to be applied separately, great for small orders, easily customize different shirts. Cons: heavy feel of transfer, the cloth is the brightest part of the design: works well on white shirts, but doesn't work on dark shirts, cracks, fades away easily.

How about silk screen transfers? Do they peel, crack or have a heavy,"rubbery" type feel?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Properly applied screened transfers have the same characteristics as direct screen printing. Sometimes, the transfer will provide better coverage on darks than direct print.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

ole Jobe said:


> ....Sometimes, the transfer will provide better coverage on darks than direct print.


I found this to be true as well. On a black shirt, I would need to apply at least 2 coats on most neon colors (or use a white underbase) but using transfers, the same colors have cover very well with one coat and no underbase. The neon inks I'm using are the Union Ink Maxopak Neons.


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

ole Jobe said:


> Plastisol transfers are basically the same as direct print. Pressing techniques give varying finishes, just as curing can vary the appearance of direct printing. Slight overcuring of direct print can give a very shiny finish. Too high temp and press time can give the same result with transfers. Hot peel gives a more direct print appearance and leaves a softer hand. The durability is the same. God Bless.


Just to clarify: your definition of direct print is a screen print?

And you reference that both a transfer as well as screen prints if "over done" will get shiny?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, direct print refers to printing directly on the shirt. And too much heat can cause a transfer to be shiny, especially if cold peeled.


----------

